# Race results



## wolfwyndd (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure if you remember or not (prolly not) but I had mentioned I was training for the USAF 10K race.  I completed it this past weekend.  

Did my 10K run in 1:01:04.  Came in 573 out of 1469 participants and increased my pace time (from the 5K) from 10:10 per mile to 9:52 per mile.  So I'm very happy with my results.  

Next on the list of exercise goals in a triathlon in June 2010.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 24, 2009)

So you're one of the losers I beat.

J/K  Congrats on a great effort, it does feel good when we see personal improvement.


----------



## fit4duty (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW that's a nice uptick in the in pace. Keep up the great work!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 24, 2009)

Way to go! Dont it feel great when you make in improvement in your times? I remember when I went and cut almost two minutes off of my 2 mile time. I felt like I could run another two miles in half the time!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 25, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So you're one of the losers I beat.


**hehehehe**  Yeah, I am.  

Actually, my personal 'feel good' moment during the race was when I passed the *Dayton ROTC* group.  They didn't come in till 15 minutes after me.  

Thanks everyone.  Sadly, I'm kinda putting my running on the back burner for the fall (at least).  I started my EMT-I class this past Tuesday and it's Tuesday and Thursday nights after work and then all day Saturdays too until the first week of December.  Between work, class, family and my volunteer hours, that doesn't leave a whole lot of time for running.  

**Hhhhhmmm**  Wonder if I could find an audio book of my EMT-I book.  Then I could run AND study at the same time.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 25, 2009)

*We had a USAF Mud Run locally.*

In conjunction with a big airshow put on by civilians at a local former USAF facility.
If you get anything inviting you to compete on the American River in Calif, come try it out!


----------

